# Siemens Bibliothek für Sistema



## E-Michl (14 Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Fast alle Hersteller bieten eine  Datenbank an, nur von Siemens gibt es nichts wo
direkt in die Sistema- Bibliothek eingelesen werden kann.

Igrendwelche Siemens pdf´s gibt es mit den Werten, das ist schon bekannt.

 Ich weiß, dass die ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen (onlinetool SET).
Wie es aussieht wird sich aber Sistema durchsetzen.


Es würde bestimmt Sinn machen, wenn mehrere Leute bei Siemens eine  Bibliothek
anfragen würden (ich werde es tun!!!), dann bewegen die sich vielleicht mal.

So eine  Bibliothek erleichtert doch ungemein und spart
dem Sistemaanwender (die es hier einige gibt) sehr viel Zeit.
Ich denk euch geht wie mir, dass immer weniger Zeit zur Verfügung steht.

In diesem Sinne.......würde mich freuen wenn der Aufruf was bewirkt!


----------



## mills (9 März 2011)

Hallo,

Siemens wird da nix tun in Richtung SISTEMA-Bibliothek, da es bei Siemens ein eigenes Tool zur Verifizierung gibt.

Safety Evaluation Tool:
https://eb.automation.siemens.com/r...automation.siemens.com/spice/sid/main/sid.jsf

Servus
Andi


----------



## Tommi (9 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern eine mündliche Info eines Siemens-Mitarbeiters
bekommen, daß Siemens Sistema-Daten hat.

Der Mitarbeiter will sich kümmern und mich informieren.

Ich würde mich dann hier wieder melden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## mills (9 März 2011)

Hallo!

Da lass ich mich natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehren.
SISTEMA-Daten zu Siemenskomponenten würden mich natürlich auch brennend interessieren.

Servus
Andi


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2011)

Siemens hat noch keine Bibliothek, aber Sistema-Musterbeispiele.
Diese bekommt man auf Anfrage

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Andreas Koenig (9 März 2011)

Hallo, ich hab letzte Woche ein paar Siemens-Leute da gehabt, die sagten man arbeite an einer Sistema-Bibliothek.  Da diese Aussage ohne konkrete Anfrage kam, scheint das zu stimmen. Das eigene Tool entstand wohl eher, da man fehlende Aktualität der Daten befürchtete. Schließlich verkauft Siemens das Tool ja nicht , hat also wenig Veranlassung Kunden da reinzuzwingen.

Bislang lege ich mir die Siemens-Komponenten halt in meiner eigenen Bilbliothek ab. Wenn man sich mal die im Online-Tool abgelegten Daten anschaut, kann man da auch viel vereinfachen, z.B. 3RT-Schütz  Vollast B10d= 1, 3Mio / 3RT-Schütz überdimensioniert B10d= 13,33 Mio (Zwischenwerte sind bei mir sehr selten), Sinamics Umrichter kann man pauschal betrachten, haben alle den gleichen PL... 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Tommi (12 März 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> ich habe gestern eine mündliche Info eines Siemens-Mitarbeiters
> bekommen, daß Siemens Sistema-Daten hat.


 
So, gestern ist eine E-Mail von Siemens in Laatzen (Hannover) gekommen. 

Folgender Inhalt:


*SIEMENS_SIMATIC_PLC_ET200_V10.ssm* 
SIMATIC S7 F-CPU, SIMATIC S7 TF-CPU, WinAC RTX F
SIMATIC ET200M, SIMATIC ET200S, SIMATIC ET200pro, SIMATIC ET200 ISP, SIMATIC ET200eco 

*SIEMENS_SIMATIC_Mobile_Panel_V10.ssm* 
Mobile Panel 177, Mobile Panel 277, Mobile Panel 277F IWLAN 

*SIEMENS_ASIsafe_V10.ssm* 
ASIsafe - Safety Monitors 

*SIEMENS_SIRIUS_MSS_3TK_V10.ssm* 
SIRIUS Modulares Sicherheitssystem_MSS 
SIRIUS Sicherheitsschaltgeräte _3TK28 

*SIEMENS_SIRIUS_Sensors_Actors_V10.ssm* 
SIRIUS Erfassungsgeräte 
SIRIUS Befehls- und Meldegeräte 
SIRIUS Leistungsschalter 
SIRIUS Schütze / Motorstarter 

*SIEMENS_SINAMICS_V10.ssm* 
SINAMICS G120,G120 D, G130, G150 
SINAMICS S110, S120, S120CM, S120 AC/AC, S150 
Control Unit CU320, CU240E, CU305 
Gebersystem 
Terminal Module TM54F 

*SIEMENS_SIMODRIVE_V10.ssm* 
SIMODRIVE 611D Regelungen 

*SIEMENS_SIMOTION_V10.ssm* 
SIMOTION D410, D425, D435, D445 

*SIEMENS_SINUMERIK_V10.ssm* 
SINUMERIK 840D, 828D, 840D sl, Bedienkomponenten 

--------------------------------
Also, Anruf bei Siemens genügt. Die Datei wird anscheinend auch gepflegt 
(Version K1.1) und ist z.Zt. kostenlos. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (17 März 2011)

Also ich hab die Bibliotheken gestern bekommen. Wenn sie jemand braucht, kann ich sie bei Bedarf zumailen.


----------



## Safety (17 März 2011)

Hallo Andreas,
bitte sende mir die Daten!
Danke.


----------



## Slawik (17 März 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

würde mich freuen wenn Du mir die Biblitheken schicken könntest!

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Safety (18 März 2011)

Hallo sind keine Bibliotheken sondern als Projekte ausgeführt.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (18 März 2011)

da  brauche ich aber eine Mailadresse....


----------



## Tommi (18 März 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo sind keine Bibliotheken sondern als Projekte ausgeführt.


 
Hallo Dieter,

stimmt, das ist so laut Siemens, aber sie funktionieren
wenigstens, im Gegensatz zur Bibliothek von Pilz.

Die kriege ich nicht zum Laufen. Das Laden dauert ewig und 
danach ist Sistema uneinsetzbar langsam.

Vielleicht wollen die Probleme provozieren.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (18 März 2011)

Hallo, 
sollte keine Kritik sein war nur eine Feststellung, das ist noch ein Problem der Sistema, dass bei großen Bibliotheken alles eine Ewigkeit dauert. 
Aber eventuell ist eine Lösung sich die meistgebrauchten Produkte in ein Projekt zuziehen.
Liegt einfach an der Software!?


----------



## Koch (13 April 2011)

Hallo König

mich würden die Siemens-Sistema-Daten auch brennend interessieren. Kannst Du mir diese auch zusenden?

Gruss Koch


----------



## Larbi (18 April 2011)

*Hallo Andreas,*



Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Bibliotheken gestern bekommen. Wenn sie jemand braucht, kann ich sie bei Bedarf zumailen.


 
Hallo Andreas,
habe ich gelesen das Sie das Siemens Sistema-Bibliothek bekommen haben.
da ich viel mit Siemens Komponenten arbeite, die ich bewerten muss.
Würde mich freuen wenn Sie mir die Biblitheken schicken zu können!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Larbi (18 April 2011)

*Siemens Sistema-Bibliothek*

Hallo Tommi,
ich habe gelesen das Sie das Siemens Sistema-Bibliothek bekommen haben.
da ich viel mit Siemens Komponenten arbeite, die ich bewerten muss.
Würde mich freuen wenn Sie mir die Biblitheken schicken zu können!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## fridolin99 (2 Mai 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

würde auch mich freuen wenn Du mir die Biblitheken schicken könntest!

Danke im Vorraus! 

w.gapp@gmx.at


----------



## egon63 (9 Mai 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

könnten Sie mir bitte die Daten schicken?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.         
                                                                                       __________________
                MFG

jens.nitschke@wemakon-zeulenroda.de


----------



## Gnoturr (26 Mai 2011)

*Sistem-Bibliothek "Siemens"*

Guten Abend Andreas,

nachdem sich bereits soviele bei dir bezüglich der Sistema-Bibliothek "Siemens", gemeldet haben, kann ich mich an dieser Stelle nur anschließen.

Ich hoffe, dass es dir nicht bereits auf den Wecker geht, doch würdest du mir
hiermit einen großen Gefallen erweisen. Auf Dauer - auch wenn die Siemens-Produkte technisch hervorragend detailliert beschrieben sind -  ist es doch angenehmer diese mit wenigen "MouseClicks" ins Projekt einbinden zu können 

Einen herzlichen Dank im vorraus.

Gruß
Chris

Chris.Bangert@web.de


----------



## Jan1979 (14 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hätte auch sehr großes Interesse an den Bibliotheken!
Wäre prima wenn Sie mir die auch zusenden könnten.
Vielen Dank!

MfG
Jan

j.c.daniel@web.de


----------



## hbdfan (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Ich bin Bestimmt schon der gefühlte tausndste der die Dateien gerne hätte. Aber bestimmt nicht der letzte.
Also auch ich würde mich freuen die dateien zu bekommen.

andrearndthamburg@web.de

vielen Dank


----------



## hbdfan (20 Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für das schnelle senden der Dateien. Haben mir gleich geholfen.
:TOOL:


----------



## andrejtm (26 Juni 2011)

Hallo...

und noch einer, der die Dateien gerne hätte...

andrejtm-S@gmx.de

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Capitan_Cook (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
auch ich würde gern die Dateien bekommen.

Vielen Dank.

capitan_cook37@yahoo.de


----------



## hbdfan (1 Juli 2011)

Habe euch beiden die Dateien weitergeleitet.

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Zelle30 (2 August 2011)

Hallo noch einer der die Systema Datenbank von Siemens braucht
warscheinlich Nr:1012

Danke
zelle30@web.de


----------



## flaede (12 August 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

Ich erlaube mir mal dich auch für diese Sistema-Dateien anzufragen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Gruss


----------



## moeins (30 August 2011)

*Emailadressen-Robots*

Ich hätte gerne auch diese Bibliotheken, werde aber einen Teufel tun und meine Email-Adresse in einem Formum veröffentlichen um den Emailadressen-Robots ein gefundenes Fressen zu servieren.

Vielleicht sollten die Kollegen mal die Beiträge bearbeiten und per PN anfragen


----------



## larsibaby2000 (6 September 2011)

Habe auch interesse an den Sistema Daten von Siemens...

Ist es mittlerweile möglich die runterzuladen? 
Oder kann sie mir jemand schicken? 

timido14@gmail.com


----------



## gandalf63 (7 September 2011)

*SISTEMA und Siemens*

Auf die gefahr das ich der 100000000ste bin , ich habe auch interesse an diesen Dateien .
Oder hat siemens die jetzt ma langsam zum Download ?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## moeins (7 September 2011)

Auch wenn ich mich ungern wiederhole, wer seine Emailadresse nicht in einem Spamverteiler wiederfinden will, sollte sie aus dem Posting entfernen 

Ein Tipp: Eine Email an euren zuständigen Siemensvertreter reicht aus um in kurzer Zeit die erforderlichen Daten zu bekommen. 
Siemens bietet die Sistema-Dateien auch nicht als Bibliotheken an, sondern als Projekte. Aus diesen Projekten kann man die Bauteile dann in sein Projekt kopieren.


----------



## Tommi (7 September 2011)

moeins schrieb:


> Ein Tipp: Eine Email an euren zuständigen Siemensvertreter reicht aus um in kurzer Zeit die erforderlichen Daten zu bekommen.


 
*ACK*

Die Zeiten sind schnelllebig! 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## stevanver (23 September 2011)

Hallo 
Auch ich hätte gerne die Siemens Sachen für Sistema.
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.

E-Mail:stefan.verst@gmx.de

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Thomas Linke (26 September 2011)

Hallo Herr Koenig,

ich hätte diese Daten gerne.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thomas Linke


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 September 2011)

*Sorry,*

ich werde derzeit keine Biblotheken mehr verschicken, da bei meinen Daten mit Sicherheit mittlerweile die bei Siemens doch recht schnell eintretende Veraltung zugeschlagen hat. Bitte den zuständigen Siemens-Außendienstler kontakten, der kann sie kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.  Gruss Andreas


----------



## kkh9ho (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

ich würde auch mich auch sehr freuen wenn Du mir die Bibliotheken von Siemens zuschicken könntest!

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 Oktober 2011)

...da ich wieder aktuelle Daten hab, täte ich es wenn ich Deine Email hätte...


----------



## kkh9ho (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Andreas,
meine Mail Adresse hab ich dir gesendet.

*vde* VIELEN VIELEN Dank im Voraus  *vde*


----------



## kkh9ho (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## happy.at (21 Januar 2013)

Hello! Kannst du mir diese auch bitte weiterleiten?
(daniel_scharf@gmx.at)
DANKE!!


----------



## tecnobless (8 Januar 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

bitte sende mir die Daten zu.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß Horst


----------



## tecnobless (8 Januar 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

bitte sende mir die Bibliotheken zu.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Ludwigsburg

Horst


----------



## moeins (8 Januar 2014)

Der Urspungsbeitrag ist 4 Jahre alt. 
Man bekommt die Bibliotheken bei jeder Siemensvertretung bzw. seinem Fachberater.


----------



## Safety (9 Januar 2014)

Hallo, braucht man aber auch nicht:
http://www.industry.siemens.nl/topi...NS-producten_PFHd_SIL_PL_B10-waarden (EN).pdf
Ist schnell in Sistema eingegeben. Und man hat einen schriftlichen Nachweis der Werte.


----------



## fup_safety (9 Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

wer Interesse an der SISTEMA-Bibliothek von Siemens hat, kann diese bei dem für seinen Bereich zuständigen "Safety Promoter" anfragen.
Einfach mal die für die Region zuständige Siemens Niederlassung anrufen und nach dem zuständigen Safety Promoter fragen.


----------

